# TT drivers in London!!!



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

right you lot!

i know its a "common" kinda car in london but when u see a guy waving, smiling, flashing the lights and doing about anything [with in legal road driving paramiters] to get your attention when the weather is great over a great weekend RESPOND.

Seriously people, i think TT drivers in North London have got some complexs, too cool for a smile atleast or a response.

i saw about 5 TT on one trip, each time i thought give it a go a bit of TT Camaraderie, but no response.

niko


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Normal response...they just cant see you in the dark TT cabin .


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

had the roof down, no excuse! they dont even make an effort, i think they feel more embarrassed than anything. i mean a smile wount hurt!

niko


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

When I had my TT, I was driving down to Manchester from Glasgow one fine day, when a fellow TT driver overtook me at a fairly slow pace. As he was overtaking, I looked over to the driver, who gave me a wave and a smile. Of course, I waved back.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

i think the porsche mark has a better Camaraderie these days.

i mean a knod or a simple smile is all thats needed, silly to ignore totaly.

With the Porsche brand, when with my brother he tells that most smile and wave.

niko


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Niko said:


> i think the porsche mark has a better Camaraderie these days.
> 
> i mean a knod or a simple smile is all thats needed, silly to ignore totaly.
> 
> ...


You will find no driver in London is friendly, even if he owns a porka


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > i think the porsche mark has a better Camaraderie these days.
> ...


i thought that, you know that london full of people stuck up, especially around north london, maybe its the new models out, but in the Boxster if another one is about a more often than not, they give a little recognition.

ok NW london has its own problems as you must have figured out Dj, but on the whole i think more of a chance to get a wave from a Box driver than a TT.

niko


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

It's a self-defeating cycle - there are so many TTs (well, so many cars full stop) in London that even if you start out waving and flashing at fellow drivers, the chances of a response are remote, so you stop doing it until someone does it first, then eventually you stop looking altogether... :roll:

I think it's offensive to brand all London drivers as being stuck up, just as it would be for me to claim all non-Londoners to be six-fingered, straw-chewing, banjo-playing hickeys. :x

I wave and flash whenever I'm away from home because I know I'm more likely to get a response, but back in the old smoke I have to watch out for chav kids throwing traffic cones and whatnot into the road so excuse me if I didn't see you smile at me...


----------



## Jambo (Mar 23, 2006)

Enough of this London bashing!

I've "flashed" a few TT's since I've had mine and only one fellow roadster has acknowledged me but that's got nowt to do with Londoners!

I agree a bit of camaraderie but maybe some owners are just twats? :roll:



niko said:


> ok NW london has its own problems as you must have figured out Dj, but on the whole i think more of a chance to get a wave from a Box driver than a TT.


And what's wrong with us NW'ers? :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Jambo said:


> And what's wrong with us NW'ers? :wink:


Seems we got a few Nw Londoners here, which part you in?

Not all NW's got issues, but hang around hampstead and St Wood and the car is a proper extention!!! no question about it.

i just think people look right muppets, when they trying to pretent they have not noticed you when your passing by.

Not london bashing, lived here my life, love "my" City but still got some probs, like everywhere else suppose.

niko


----------



## Jambo (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm not a 'true' Londoner as I live in Hatch End, which is near Harrow so I'm HA not N or NW postcode but I spend most of my time in Mill Hill/Totteridge/Finchley/Hampstead areas so I know what you mean about the car being an extension.

And tbh, fuck them if they want to act like twats eh? :roll:

Where abouts are you?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Whats wrong with having six fingers :lol: :lol:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Jambo said:


> And tbh, fuck them if they want to act like twats eh? :roll:
> 
> Where abouts are you?


Ohh i agree with you, but i try to give em the benefit of the doubt that they not gona just cruise by. but true, some of them not just TT drivers i can be bothered to interact with.

closer to the Hampstead end of the finchealy road. Hang out for coffees on the high street or around St Johns wood area. you around that way?

niko

(have i missed something with the 6 fingers?)


----------



## Jambo (Mar 23, 2006)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Whats wrong with having six fingers :lol: :lol:


Nice, wrong extension though :roll:   



Niko said:


> closer to the Hampstead end of the finchealy road. Hang out for coffees on the high street or around St Johns wood area. you around that way?


Yeh I'm sometime's around there. Was at the O2 last night to watch 'The Inside Man'. Love the car park (except the paying part... :roll: ) as it's always full of mad cars. Saw 996 Turbo, AMV8, couple of M3's. Only one TTR225 tho 8)


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Niko said:


> (have i missed something with the 6 fingers?)


Heh... was just a reference to in-bred hickeys... like having eyes too close together and other such symptoms of a limited gene pool... :lol:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Jambo said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > Whats wrong with having six fingers :lol: :lol:
> ...


LOL the extention i meant is more based on the lower regions and that you will find in NW london that the drivers mannerism are fuled by the "look i just did a dogy deal and bought this well expensive car that cost loads of DOLLARS, or you know whow my "daddy" is, now get out of my way while i pretentd to know how to drive!!!!!"

lol O2 like a car show room on sunday, some nice wheels around. best cinema tho, masssive seats!!!!!! (i aint fat if your thinking! lol) we should have a NW london meet, theres afew of us around. lol could it be you guys who ignored my waves and smiles!!!!!!! 

niko


----------



## Jambo (Mar 23, 2006)

Niko said:


> best cinema tho, masssive seats!!!!!!


Agreed, more expensive than most but better than the Lido which is where I sometimes end up 



Niko said:


> we should have a NW london meet, theres afew of us around. lol could it be you guys who ignored my waves and smiles!!!!!!!


Sounds like a plan. Is there a local rep for NW or are we not worthy of such a luxury? :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Jambo said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > best cinema tho, masssive seats!!!!!!
> ...


LOL you think they dont like us north londoners? like oil and water? never heard of a rep for the area, but i dont mind be fun, nice day meet see whos who ect... suppose a good meeting place would be somewhere like O2 car park, but be an expensive one, or round the back near the Audi show rooms?

never went to the Lido, i used to go to either Staples corner, or my all time favourite was the one in Hendon, now sadly a Holmes place gym.

Saw Basic instinc II recently, i know kinda off topic but speaking about cinemas ect... nice C8 Spyker and thats about it!

niko


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Niko said:


> i thought that, you know that london full of people stuck up, especially around north london, maybe its the new models out, but in the Boxster if another one is about a more often than not, they give a little recognition.
> 
> ok NW london has its own problems as you must have figured out Dj, but on the whole i think more of a chance to get a wave from a Box driver than a TT.
> 
> niko


Course I know, maybe I am one of those people too, but only because I have been forced to be like that, guess its not our of choice.

Though if I got waved/flashed to by a complete stranger in the a similar car I would glady wave back.

I have a lot of friends who live in the same area as me, some own 996's. 997's, I have a friend with a 355 and one with a 360, as you say just a penis enlargement for them, most of my mates don't even know how to drive :lol: guess thats life.

I'm very close to buying a 'proper' supercar, just hoping that I don't make a mistake! :wink:


----------



## Jambo (Mar 23, 2006)

dj c225 said:


> I'm very close to buying a 'proper' supercar, just hoping that I don't make a mistake! :wink:


Hmm, sounds good, but typing "proper supercar" into Google Images gets you this:

Your search - "proper supercar" - did not match any documents.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I know what you mean about 'flash' cars and their driver's. I see enough near me and they can't drive for shit. Except for this one guy in an orange Gallardo who drives it like he stole it. Windows down, music blaring. C u n t :roll:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Jambo said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very close to buying a 'proper' supercar, just hoping that I don't make a mistake! :wink:
> ...


lol!

By proper I mean a stage of two above the TT, with respect to TT owners (I still have mine), which I class as sports.

Supercar as in 911 turbo etc  will keep you updated.

Decisions, decisions, lets hope the bank manager approves of my plans :wink: :lol:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

at 23ish you want to drive a 911TT? best start making a sinking fund for your insurance mate, or pop down to tescos and pick up some vaseline, cos the insurance companies are gona be waiting for you!!!!!!! 

but sounds good! go on give us a spolier, we talking 996 TT? seems that all TT owners move to the porsche brand. Something that i hope to do in 2 years, if things work out!

Tell you what tho, you can pick up a 996 TT with under 20k milles for around Â£45-50k so about the price of a top spec Boxster or Cayman, now thats Value for money!!!

Niko


----------



## Jambo (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeh I know what you mean about the next step. I've only had the TT a week and I'm looking at what I can get next :roll:

I'm gonna keep the TT for 3 years then move on, like alot of people on here hopefully a Porsche Cayman/911. I think its the logical step as Z4/S2000/Boxster are all on the same level - IMHO - as the TT so there's no progression if you move onto them. Perhaps an M3 but that's a different type of car...

This is of course money dependent but us IT bods seem to do OK. I think.  :roll:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

M3????

come on mate we got a bit more imagination than that. BMW for people who just want a bog standard car, and you can quote as many preformance figures till you get red in the face  , my 2 pence is staying on the table!

yes the M3 is a good car, but its just predictable and so BMW, everyday i would pick a Porsche over any BMW model And once you own a BMW you turn into a piss poor driver that wants to race everytime you stop at the lights. i think you sign a document stating your intentions to piss off every other driver when you buy the car or something!

niko


----------



## Jambo (Mar 23, 2006)

niko said:


> yes the M3 is a good car, but its just predictable and so BMW, everyday i would pick a Porsche over any BMW model


Agreed, so would I, but not knowing what sort of position I will be in 3 years down the line it's something I would have to consider.

You can even pick up an SL55 AMG for under 50k now. Of course the dynamics of the car don't compare to a 911 but they go like stink, are comfortable, full of kit etc.

All things considered and anyway, it's not for another 3 years


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Niko said:


> at 23ish you want to drive a 911TT? best start making a sinking fund for your insurance mate, or pop down to tescos and pick up some vaseline, cos the insurance companies are gona be waiting for you!!!!!!!
> 
> but sounds good! go on give us a spolier, we talking 996 TT? seems that all TT owners move to the porsche brand. Something that i hope to do in 2 years, if things work out!
> 
> ...


I'm 21, nearly 22 in a few months 

Insurance is sorted, ask no questions 

996 TT, correct you can pick up a decent one for 50-60k, but for the same money you can pick up something a lot more special. Just have to work out if it is viable, short and long term and if I will actually use the car to make it cost effective, one thing to buy a nice car, but if it is one you shit yourself everytime you park it unattended then maybe its not worth the hassle :?

In anycase, I have two of my dream (modern) cars lined up (one being a 996TT (love the look and power), and the other ... :wink: ... will let you know.

I thought buying the appartment was a tough decision! :lol:


----------



## Jambo (Mar 23, 2006)

dj c225 said:


> Insurance is sorted, ask no questions :Wink:


Elephant were the cheapest for me on the TT and I'm 21 with no NCB. Let me just say that being bent over while an elephant rips you a new asshole is not a pleasant experience  so forgive me if I want to ask questions about insurance :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I actually had an E46 M3 before the TT, manual gearbox, great car, very fast, but not quite a sports cars IMO of course.

Wouldn't quite class it as a sports car, although its fast and handles well, I would say a fast coupe, was a little bland (not special enough). Sound was nice, strange when cold, very tinny, sounded like a 2stroke motorbike :lol:

Good car though and now you can pick up some real bargains.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Jambo said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Insurance is sorted, ask no questions :Wink:
> ...


My TT is actually insured under my own name, been with Admiral for years, they are good,

I have an X5 which I use for "business" use, company policy


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Niko, have you noticed the new digital speed camera going up Hampstead High Road (towards the station) just infront of the zebra crossing :evil:

No reason for it at all, makes me fume.


----------



## Jambo (Mar 23, 2006)

Same, the TT's under my own name as I thought I might as well take the hit one day as I've always been insured under my Mum's name. Time to build up that NCB :roll:

"Business" use eh? I like that. Might have to try that one when I start contracting again


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Jambo said:


> Same, the TT's under my own name as I thought I might as well take the hit one day as I've always been insured under my Mum's name. Time to build up that NCB :roll:
> 
> "Business" use eh? I like that. Might have to try that one when I start contracting again


Thats the way!

Well done on the TT, enjoy it, though 3 years is an awful long time until you change!


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

22 and looking at a 996 TT, have i missed something, or you won the lottery! 8) What you do Dj if you dont mind asking, what ever it is must be good!

i just got my renewal from Elephant and they want Â£2.5K errr dont think soo!!! to much for a 22 year old on a TT thats more of a porsche insurance area.

mate all over our area the cameras are being placed, you cant move an inch now, makes me wonder if its worth having a fast car in london, just a matter of time will we get done.

seems us NW london TT are all around 21-22 years old, seems we should have a little meet see whats going on, we must all be around the same places on the weekends i bet.

niko


----------



## Jambo (Mar 23, 2006)

3 years is the maximum time I'll have the TT for. If my plans work out before that then I'll trade up but it's not too bad.

I'll get a remap done after a year or so and it'll feel like a new car :twisted:


----------



## Jambo (Mar 23, 2006)

Niko said:


> seems us NW london TT are all around 21-22 years old, seems we should have a little meet see whats going on, we must all be around the same places on the weekends i bet.


You guys usually in Town? Or do you stay local?


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

usualy in town on the weekends, and sometimes during the week. i hang around the area but kinda dead after 11ish.

Now not the best time, cos of Master exams, but usually around Mayfair, regents street for clubs and bars, break out to SW london more often these days now due to friends from uni.

been going to Cuckoo quite alot these days, nice place.

but nothing beats either St JW or hampstead high street on a sunny day!

niko


----------



## Jambo (Mar 23, 2006)

Niko said:


> but nothing beats either St JW or hampstead high street on a sunny day!


Amen to that. Grab a crepe in hampstead. Roof down (without the crepe of course). Sun shining. Lovely jubbley


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Yeah too many cameras, though if you know the times and places to have fun your okay  (e.g. coming home late from town - Park Lane) :lol:

Agree on the fast cars, hence why I have the X5 3.0d, nice and comfy, not tempted to drive fast and doesn't attract unwanted attention. Also can park it anywhere without worrying about it. Also very annoymous, especially with the tinted glass.

TT is for weekends and evenings.

Live in St. Johns Wood, very near to Clive Sutton on the roundabout, my dream shop, those guys have every car you can dream of before any dealer (with a BIG premium).

St Johns Wood high st and Hampstead high st, are dead, no life, boring, even the bars there are dry but they get boring after a while, good place to be on sunny days though. Prefer town.

We should meet some time, maybe when the summer arrives (keep praying).

Remap is well recommended. Still love my TT, and will keep it, great fun, great engine, great interior/exterior.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> Yeah too many cameras, though if you know the times and places to have fun your okay  (e.g. coming home late from town - Park Lane) :lol:
> 
> Live in St. Johns Wood, very near to Clive Sutton on the roundabout, my dream shop, those guys have every car you can dream of before any dealer (with a BIG premium).


use the mini for quick drives or when i know parking gona be tight, once came back to the TT during the "xmas office party season" and some muppet dented the front driver side. so best to be prudent!

you know there is a camera opposite the crep stall on the hampstead high street that catches you if you turn right from that small one way road. once sitting on a sunday say 10 people in about what 1 hour, thats Â£500 imagine what that camera makes in a week!!!!!!!

tell me about it, always a nice fast drive up to that point where u sloooowww down and see what they got on offer!

true there some nice place to get heavy with the pedal, park lane is risking i'd say a bit. the flyover near brent cross! going from hampstead to high gate nice open road to name a few.

meeting sounds good, kinda screwed for time till mid may with exams and revision, i got to do a bit of work before summer comes and then the fun starts! i cant wait, got some nice holidays sorted, where you lot thinking?

niko


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Niko said:


> use the mini for quick drives or when i know parking gona be tight, once came back to the TT during the "xmas office party season" and some muppet dented the front driver side. so best to be prudent!
> 
> you know there is a camera opposite the crep stall on the hampstead high street that catches you if you turn right from that small one way road. once sitting on a sunday say 10 people in about what 1 hour, thats Â£500 imagine what that camera makes in a week!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I know about it, but where is it exactly, will got out later for a quick look! see so many people illegally turning out of there!

Park lane is risky, cop cars sometimes stood outside the park gates :!:

A but ruhed for time at the mo, London/Milan/London/Milan.. a bit hectic, come summer things are more eazy.


----------



## Jambo (Mar 23, 2006)

Niko said:


> you know there is a camera opposite the crep stall on the hampstead high street that catches you if you turn right from that small one way road. once sitting on a sunday say 10 people in about what 1 hour, thats Â£500 imagine what that camera makes in a week!!!!!!!


Didn't know that but I never park/go down there anyway. I always park further down on one of the side streets or up the hill past Foxton's. Don't mind walking a minute or two if the weather's good 

And there's plenty of places to put your foot down as I know most of the camera's around there. A40 coming from Hanger Lane into Marylebone is fun once you get past Gypsy Corner and all the traffic lights. Watford Way/A41 from Edgware to Henly's Corner or Finchley Road.... List goes on...

And a meet sounds good. I'm free anytime apart from normal working hours when I'm stuck in the office [smiley=zzz.gif] Not for long hopefully... :roll:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Jambo said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > you know there is a camera opposite the crep stall on the hampstead high street that catches you if you turn right from that small one way road. once sitting on a sunday say 10 people in about what 1 hour, thats Â£500 imagine what that camera makes in a week!!!!!!!
> ...


True some nice places for some heavy footing around, got to know really, or else the pigs be catching you. ( if anyone reading this, we never condone or acknowledge speeding is good or encourange it, stay with in the speed limts!)

ok that over, yes the meet would be good, must have past each other a few times tbh around the area.

the camera "tracks" you if u turn right going down the high street. proper little money making thing, and its digital so no more empty film.

seems all the roads around nw london got these new digital cams, like the new ones they go outside Finchely road.

Hey Dj, where would u recommend for a holiday in Italy during may for 6 guys, i ver been to Rome, Florence, Turin and spent some weeks in Forte Dei marmi, where would be good around early May for 5 days, good hotel, good clubs (like london style) and pretty girls?

niko


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I'd say Rome again! some good clubs/bars, and tasty women.

Or New York for a few days, American girls are fun to be with


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

lol i know all about the americans!!!! got the t shirt!

some mates are from the middle east, so need a visa to go, they got a visa for Europe.

was looking somewhere with sun and beach! Capri worth a go? or is it a bit older for lovers ect?

you been to Forte? some tasty things there mate, and the italian girls are WOW, (and easy tbh, but it was summer and well how can the resist! :wink:  )

Niko


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I think you need to go to Monaco


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

outer london is TT land... as you get further in the price tags go BMW then Porsche et al....

where I used to live in West Ken, 911's were dead common !


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

jedi_quaTTro said:


> outer london is TT land... as you get further in the price tags go BMW then Porsche et al....
> 
> where I used to live in West Ken, 911's were dead common !


mate come to the "outter" parts of london, hampstead, St Johns ect trust me mate the price tags rocket around there! some places are the enzos are lambos and RR phamtons ect.

TT are everywhere, like the old mini Classness all wallet sizes have them.

niko


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

TT's - Boxsters - 911's - Ferarris (all flavours) - Lambos you name it there all over the place up here .... Wilmslow - Alderley Edge - Manchestere are more and more prestige cars popping up all the time

Since the Lambo garage opened up here I generally see a couple of Lambos a week around now - used to be just an ocasional thing where i would spot a Diablo parked up in town... real rarity.

As for TT's there all over where I Live and there has only ever been 1 person smile and wave to me. Dani - A3DFU.

When she did i wasnt a member of this forum and didnt realise there was any kind of friendliness between owners. I see between 5-10 TT's a day going to and from work and stuff and no one waves... Me included - i might try starting to wave and see what happens. Will anyone see me ?>


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> . Will anyone see me ?>


To be honest mate most of us turn a blind eye, most days we are rushing around the place we dont have time to wave.

my main jibe is that when its a lovely sunny day over the weekend then a sign at least is a given, flash of head lights, wink wave ect! i can understand a monday 5pm "i-just-wanna-get-home" style. but on the few days we blessed with sun, it seems more appropriate to give a little sign.

niko

P.S every car seems to be common now,even Astons and Lambos, so far the rarest car i seen has been a Marcos, just cos not seen another one.

what would you guys term as a relatively "rare" car these days?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

This is how london is. Have you ever seen anyone just speak to someone in passing on the tube, say morning or evening? London is just 5million people in their own little bubble ignoring everyone else.

This is just my opinion and does not reflect that of the london tourist board or dear old ken - however im not sure hes even on this planet.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Why would you want to wave at anyone, ever?

If you're a 90 year old going to the shops who remembers when people kept their doors open and were in and out of each other's houses with bags of carrots from the allotment and using pieces of the Evening Post ion the outside privy before having a bath in front of the fire, then OK, I suppose, you won't have a mobile phone, and waving may have a point in attracting Enid from Shelton St's attention on the way back from Tesco.

Otherwise, no, no, no. And definitely not just because you both drive a relatively common car.


----------

